# Tube Amp Repairs in Dubai



## nut (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a Mesa Boogie guitar amplifier that is in need of repair. Does anyone know of a competent technician in Dubai that can work on it?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No I don't but how about looking at the "Band member's wanted" in time out etc. and ring around, surely some one will know.


----------

